# Are Pedal Assisted Bikes Allowed on Santos Ocala trails in Florida?



## Nick481 (Jun 1, 2012)

I live almost 2 hours away from Santos Ocala trails, but to me it is the holy grail of mountain biking in Florida, due to the combo of the freeride area and awesome trails. I am wondering if anyone knows the rules for pedal assisted e-bikes there and if they are allowed on the singletracks and freeride area.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I had heard no, but I'm sure a post on the FB page would help. Or try the regional ride forums here.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Best to check with the Land Managers.


----------

